# Favorite Breed for Family/Trail Horse



## Ravenmoon (Aug 5, 2008)

So I know everyone has their favorite and least favorite breeds for various reasons. And we've all ridden all different breeds of horses. For myself, I've ridden several different breeds but only have extensive trail experience with 2 or 3. I thought it would be interesting to see the difference between all the usual favorite breeds and what people's favorite are as family/trail horses and for what reasons.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

For a family/trail/pleasure horse, Quarter Horse, no question. 

Sweet, sensible, sane Quarter Horses. 

If I were going to ride seriously or compete again, warmbloods or thoroughbreds. 

But family/trail/pleasure? Quarter Horse, all the way.


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

I really like QH's as a family/trail breed. Of course, there are exceptions to every breed and you can find some hot-headed QHs.

I also really love Warmbloods. There are quite a few people where I live who think they are all hot-headed show horses, but most I've dealt with are really honest horses who just love to do their job. They really do try when you ask them, but they aren't exactly for beginners.


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

My breed preferance is not changed by the activity. It will always be the American Saddlebred. No matter what I choose to do, it will be an ASB that will take me there. Trails, shows, parades, driving, anything.


----------



## GaitedGuy (Dec 24, 2009)

Tennessee Walking Horse or Spotted Saddle Horse. Both are sure-footed, calm and willing. I've ridden with more than one stallion in the group and they always behave like geldings around the mares and each other while we are riding. I'll give a slight edge to the spotted saddle horse, seen those do some amazing feats of agility on some really rough trails, I think they are part mountain goat. And of course both are really smooth rides when you are on flat trails as well.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

A mule is by far my favorite trail animal. They are a hundred times smarter than a horse and don't put themselves (or you) into danger. Ever. Another good thing is that they rarely spook or bolt, and, if they do, they are looking where they are going and not running blinding. In my experience, even the jumpiest mule will only run about 50 yards from what scared it before stopping completely and investigating. Most don't even go that far. 

They are great all-a-rounders too. Nothing is more versatile then a mule. I've seen some that enter every invent in shows: English pleasure, jumping, a little dressage, Western, reining, cow work... The list goes on.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

I don't really have a favorite breed. When I was kid we had some great Arabs that took me everywhere safely. Currently we have a large POA who is absolutely great on trail and I have a draft cross who is very sane and enthusiastic about trail. Just depends on the horse.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Well my favorite period is a tie between Fells and Minis.

My fave for a family/trail horse would be Fells  They were bred to be family "horses" (large ponies) after all!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

For me, I love hot horses, something that can go ALL DAY at a steady fast pace... So Arabians are my favorite. But as far as something for the whole family I would have to say a big QH or Draft cross, just because my fiance needs a big, calm horse.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Appaloosas, definitely-- overall as a breed they are known as good dependable family type horses, yet the breed has enough variety and choices to mean that you can often find an Appaloosa individual that is just right to satisfy the demand for a specific talent, height, build, movement, etc-- and of course the color is a bonus if you like having a horse that looks like no one else's-- or you can find a "plain brown wrapper" Appaloosa if thats your preference.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I think everyone loves whatever breed they have had good experiences with.

My very first and second horses were Arabians, wonderful trail horses! I have a neighbor with gaited horses, and to her, they are the only kind of horses to own. I have another neighbor with QH's, and to her, they are the only breed to own! 

Me, well, I just love a good individual horse. My best trail horse EVER is a BLM Mustang! 

I also just recently bought my first Foxtrotter and I haven't had a chance to really get to know her well because we've had so much snow, mud and ice. But she is going to be awesome this summer because I will finally be able to keep up with the gaited horse gal!

And of course I have an outstanding Paint gelding that is a retired trail horse. Many, many wonderful years of trail riding on him. 

And the two worst horses I have ever owned were a Paint mare and an Arab/QH cross gelding. The mare taught me never to buy for color or buy two horses together! :-(

I have preferences for body type, but when it comes to picking a trail horse, I go by the individual not the breed. Who would have ever thought I would have regained my confidence (after the two bad horses mentioned above) with a BLM Mustang? I never would have dreamed it, but he was a total confidence builder! He has had tons of good training though, as he is also an x-roping horse. 

So I suspect folks will pick whatever breed they have had good luck with, but really, it's the individual, not the breed. When I had the two Arabians, I caught a lot of flack from the QH owning girls who I boarded with. But they had problems with their horses just like everyone else, and my Arabians took me everywhere I wanted to go and safely too.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Arabians. Always owned them and they were always the horses that went down the trail the best and are so quiet and eager to please their humans. Also they are so easy to train and catch on so quickly, and so versatile! My Arabian gelding, Daanex.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

The Bashkir Curly, no doubt about it. They are great for families, even those that are inexperienced. Plus, they are great for people with allergies. They have a docile attitude that is hard working and enduring as well as forgiving.


----------



## Obsessedhorselover (Jan 13, 2010)

I love all breeds! but i love arabians


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I do have to say, I love my arabs, they are great fun to ride, lot's of game, brave, sound, and social. 

Kristine


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

On trails, I've ridden all sorts of breeds: Arabians, Quarter horses, Drafts, and even Mules. You are looking more for a particular horse than a breed- something with some walking endurance plus sturdy feet/legs, and most importantly a good mind. If I were to buy a horse for trail purposes only I would probably choose a mule. They are very calm and have more balanced weight distribution, although they don't do well above a walk. Out of all the mules and horses I have ridden, mules just seem to have a better trail sense and can figure things out on their own. Here's an example of what a mule can do (extra credit for having a heavy handed, unbalanced rider, just to further demonstrate the mule's natural sense of balance):


----------



## WesternLifestyle (Jan 6, 2010)

I have quarter horses - and love them! I've also had opportunity to ride and/or train appaloosas, paints, drafts, arabs, and a mule. 

It's not about the breed - it's about the mind! 

I haven't had opportunity to ride a gaited horse yet - but hope to someday!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

That's an awesome video roro! I would LOVE to have shows like that around here!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

roro said:


> On trails, I've ridden all sorts of breeds: Arabians, Quarter horses, Drafts, and even Mules. You are looking more for a particular horse than a breed- something with some walking endurance plus sturdy feet/legs, and most importantly a good mind. If I were to buy a horse for trail purposes only I would probably choose a mule. They are very calm and have more balanced weight distribution, although they don't do well above a walk. Out of all the mules and horses I have ridden, mules just seem to have a better trail sense and can figure things out on their own. Here's an example of what a mule can do (extra credit for having a heavy handed, unbalanced rider, just to further demonstrate the mule's natural sense of balance):
> YouTube- One Mule 2 Horses



That looks like fun!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Tennessee Walkers all the way. They're so sure footed and calm and are great with kids, yet still can 'get up and go' and provide a challenge for more experienced riders. I've been on some fairly dangerous trails with my Walkers, and even my young gelding has taken me through them safely, something I wouldn't trust with any other horse under five.


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Mules 100%

Intelligent; athletic; sure-footed; non-spooky masters of the trail. If I found a good riding mule for sale in my area (they hardly ever are!) I'd snatch him or her up in a heartbeat.

I love being out with my Arab but sometimes...lol.

Horse speaking, for a sturdy mount I'd be inclined toward a nice qh or a quiet Arabian.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow, mules have a much bigger fanbase then I thought.


----------



## MuleWrangler (Dec 15, 2009)

Mules FTW!!! My best trail buddy was a grey mule that looked like a QH. She was sturdy and was really smart. She loved going trail riding! My current mule is a 1/8 draft/paint cross and he's young but doing well. 

Mules usually have very good feet, good balance, think and consider situations where horses would blindly bolt, can survive on less and poorer-quality food and less water than a horse, won't eat themselves to death like a horse, and can carry heavy loads. That said, you have to work with a mule because they have strong self-preservation drives, so you have to convince a mule it wants to do something where you can tell a horse to do it.

I disagree with mules not having a good gait above a walk--most mules have a very nice, smooth lope that eats up the ground and is easy to ride. Some mules are even gaited.

I also really enjoy my Kentucky Mountain Saddle Horse as a trail animal. He's sturdy and easy-going with a group (although very spooky going out on his own--we're working on that), and has a nice racking gait. KMSHs were bred for their smooth gaits and calm, friendly personalities. But you will have to ride with the gaited group, as they (and other gaiteds) will leave most non-gaiteds in the dust! (Although my first mule could outwalk most gaited horses without putting out any effort.)


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I really hate to disagree with the mule folks, but one thing I always hear them say is how non-spooky a mule is. And I'm sure in general they are, or people wouldn't keep saying they are non-spooky! But out of the 4 or so mules I have known, 3 have been spookier than my horses. One I was riding for a really good friend and neighbor who had cancer and couldn't ride. She got this mule hoping she would be able to trail ride it one day and never got around to it. 

Anyway, we were good friends and I was riding the mule once in a while (always with someone else, never alone) and the mule was so jumpy that I found it hard to relax and have a good ride. And I'm a really relaxed, quite rider who likes to give my horses loose rein on the trail. Anyway, last time I rode the mule she bolted like 3 times in a row (luckily she was easy to stop) and I decided after that I couldn't couldn't enjoy riding her because she was so spooky. 

Another mule I knew would get upset and spooky at the exotic animals that were being boarded back behind a church we rode by for their Christmas display. And another one I didn't ride with the owner except once, but his mule had a reputation for being spooky too. The same guy also had another mule that wasn't spooky, so that is the one non-spooky mule I have met! 

I really do give animals the benefit of the doubt and realize their sensitivities, and hey, I love Arabians and they are very sensitive, but in general the mules I have met have been much spookier than my horses!

One thing I really love about mules though is their good strong feet, strength, and longevity!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I like anything that is sane, and an easy ride...doesn't matter the breed...

I do like QH and QH crosses though, in particular...


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

trailhorserider said:


> I really hate to disagree with the mule folks, but one thing I always hear them say is how non-spooky a mule is. And I'm sure in general they are, or people wouldn't keep saying they are non-spooky! But out of the 4 or so mules I have known, 3 have been spookier than my horses. One I was riding for a really good friend and neighbor who had cancer and couldn't ride. She got this mule hoping she would be able to trail ride it one day and never got around to it.
> 
> Anyway, we were good friends and I was riding the mule once in a while (always with someone else, never alone) and the mule was so jumpy that I found it hard to relax and have a good ride. And I'm a really relaxed, quite rider who likes to give my horses loose rein on the trail. Anyway, last time I rode the mule she bolted like 3 times in a row (luckily she was easy to stop) and I decided after that I couldn't couldn't enjoy riding her because she was so spooky.
> 
> ...


lol, true! I get mildly irritated when people insist all Arabs are space cadets, it stands to reason that not all mules are "bombproof". The mules I have known have been absolutely golden though. <3


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I have ridden, and had good experiences with many, many different breeds. 

For a family horse? I would hands down say an Australian Stock Horse. They are similar in mind to a QH, but are not as bulky and have a lot more endurance. Especially nowadays, being family-suitable is a big part of their attraction. At campdrafts you will see the parents ride the horse in the open, lighting fast, tracking the cow so intensly - then the kid will ride it in the junior draft and poke around while the horse looks after them AND follows that cow :] they are also good in different terrain, being bred for the Australian bush.

But, having said that - I can't go past blazing down a trail on a good Arab at a trot - love that trot!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Haflingers!

They tend to be very level-headed and calm horses who are very people-oriented. They are not as intimidating as larger horses for those who are not as comfortable around horses, yet sturdy enough to handle larger adults. They are also very intelligent and willing. When I brought Willie home - at the time he was an unhandled (just had a halter put on him in stocks) 4 year old stallion. Once we got him loaded - I figured he was going to freak in the trailer. It was a small 2 horse and he had never been in a trailer in his life. Did he? Not at all. He spent the whole ride calmly watching the cars go by. Once we got him home, he backed right off for me and into the stall. 

The breed originated as a friendly do-all horse. The locals who had these horses during the development of the breed needed a horse that could do it all because they could only afford one or two horses, not a bunch of different ones. The one or two horses had to be able to work the fields, look good taking the carriage into town for church, sure footed enough to pack in the mountains, and yet docile enough that the kids could ride them.


----------

